# East Rand Vape Shops



## Chilli (30/11/16)

Hey All,

I'm looking for recommendations for Vape shops in the East Rand (Johannesburg)

If you know of any solid, reasonably priced vendors please send me their details

Thanks,
Chilli


----------



## craigb (30/11/16)

Vapeking (greenstone area) and vaperite (eastgate kiosk + bedfordview store) have B&M shops in the near east. 

Vape club is based in Benoni, primarily an online store but you can collect.

All very friendly and helpful and end up with more of your money than you intended.

Add .co.za to the name and you have their website.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/11/16)

H2VAPE Boksburg Newscafe

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (30/11/16)

Bee


kyle_redbull said:


> H2VAPE Boksburg Newscafe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Been meaning to try them... What's the store experience like? Last I checked the website wasn't up so I didn't have much of an idea what to expect (I like to cyberstalk a vapeshop before I visit )


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

Chilli said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for Vape shops in the East Rand (Johannesburg)
> 
> ...



Hi @Chilli 
You should also try make a turn past House of Vape 
They are near Greenstone as well. (GreenStone Crescent Shopping Center)

Their new shop opened last weekend
Check out this thread and scroll down for the photos of their opening that I attended.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-house-party.t30633/

Lovely shop, great products and friendly service

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/11/16)

craigb said:


> Bee
> 
> 
> Been meaning to try them... What's the store experience like? Last I checked the website wasn't up so I didn't have much of an idea what to expect (I like to cyberstalk a vapeshop before I visit )


It's my go to shop as it's down the road to me and their website is up now 
http://h2vape.co.za/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Strontium (30/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> It's my go to shop as it's down the road to me and their website is up now
> http://h2vape.co.za/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Was in there today, friendly service and decent prices, plus nice eye candy while you wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb (30/11/16)

I haven't been there but atomix is highly rated, in kempton park

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JacoV (1/12/16)

There are a few on the east rand

Atomix Vapes
H2Vape
Vape Club
V Corp Vaping
Vaperite
House of Vape
Vape King at stone ridge
Lung Candy
Vape Away
and then a bit to the south you have Vape Cartel

sooooo many shops to chose from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank88 (1/12/16)

Atomix Vapes in Kempton Park
Vapeaway in Benoni
Vape Club in Benoni
V Corp Vaping in Boksburg

These are my favourite shops in the East.


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/12/16)

Is Vape Away a store or online 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDeedz (1/12/16)

Tank88 said:


> A
> Vapeaway in Benoni
> V Corp Vaping in Boksburg
> 
> These are my favourite shops in the East.


DOnt know these 2 shops, address? im from bokkiesburg 2


----------



## Strontium (1/12/16)

V Corp is down the road fom the bokkie park, towards sunward


----------



## MrDeedz (1/12/16)

Strontium said:


> V Corp is down the road fom the bokkie park, towards sunward


thanks will go pay them a visit when im in the area


----------



## Tank88 (1/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> DOnt know these 2 shops, address? im from bokkiesburg 2



Vapeaway - Lifestyle Terrace, 21 14th Avenue, Northmead, Benoni. 

V Corp Vaping - Suite No. 3, Arden Manor, 61 Watermeyer Street, Parkrand, Boksburg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tank88 (1/12/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Is Vape Away a store or online
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Both. They recently opened a store in Benoni.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## craigb (1/12/16)

Tank88 said:


> Both. They recently opened a store in Benoni.


Just skulked around the website... Guess who's getting my December salary...


----------



## JohnoF (1/12/16)

Can highly recommend Atomix Vapes in Kempton Park 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittyjvr1 (1/12/16)

V Corp Vaping is also nice people amd speack to Kaos. He helps you building couls tasting some juices and you will get a cup off coffee aswell its a nice atmosfere and the service is top class like royal services.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

